
TeamSQL becomes DataRow and drops all features except Amazon Redshift - EvilMonkeyMat
https://teamsql.io/
======
EvilMonkeyMat
This is a sad news for me. I loved their product, and really enjoyed the fact
that it worked great on Ubuntu. Oh well... :-(

From their website:

 _Hello,

TeamSQL has been a great platform to experiment with modern UI and powerful
features to help you manage your popular databases with collaborative
features.

Over two years later after launching TeamSQL in 2016, we've learned a lot
about how to make database management better. As we look to the future, we
want to take a more focused approach that will help us bring the best database
management experience. As a result, we’re planning to rebrand TeamSQL as
DataRow, starting with focusing on Amazon Redshift and say goodbye to TeamSQL.
All TeamSQL services will be shut down on February 27, 2019 (00:00 UTC). We
introduced the beta of new DataRow to our Amazon Redshift users in January
this year, and now it is publicly available to everyone. DataRow comes with
new features, which helps you work faster. Visit DataRow's website at DataRow
to learn more about how the features in DataRow can help you manage your
Amazon Redshift better.

We are always here to help you switch from TeamSQL to the new DataRow with
ease. Please contact us at contact us if you have any questions. See you
there.

Sincerely,

Eren Baydemir CEO_

------
theslay
This was truly a good product. We mostly MySQL at my workplace and MySQL
workbench gave me a lot of headaches due to it being sluggish(this may just be
me experiencing it) until I discovered TeamSQL. It worked really well and I
loved the fact that my queries were synced to my account and I could access
those queries anywhere. Plus the most important thing was that, TeamSQL was
really light weight and fast. Can anyone suggest a similar product?

~~~
EvilMonkeyMat
For my part, I was using it with Postgres most of the time. I'm on Ubuntu, so
there aren't a thousand alternatives. For now, I'm back at using the command
line for everything. But the command line sucks when trying to
debug/find/compare some data in large tables. :-(

